# ibs fears



## anxious_sarah (Sep 15, 2015)

hi all,

I am new to the site, 27 year old female and a bit nervous...I am in the process of getting diagnosed with IBS which my doctor suspects. It started about 4 weeks ago and every day I wake with pain, cramping, grumbling belly, I have bloating, constipation, soft stools, occasionally diarrhea and just a tightness in my belly and sometimes lower pelvic pain 

I am so scared something is seriously wrong, my mum has breast cancer atm and has been going through intense chemo, I have had depression/anxiety for years since I was a young teen...my bf took his life 2 yrs ago and I honestly just don't know how to cope or shake this anxiety anymore  I am always afraid I'm dying and that I have something terrible. I have panic attacks and don't want my mum to see me like this because she's actually sick and suffering and I look after her.

Please if anyone has any advice, I feel like no matter what I eat my tummy hurts and reacts...I'm on a very low dose of Zoloft as I want to get off it because I've been on it for so long and I suffer from obsessive thoughts and severe anxiety. I also feel it affects my relationships because people don't understand and sometimes worry me more by saying things it could be.

If anyone wants to be my pen pal I would love that, thank you for reading my story.

Kind regards Sarah


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Sarah, I write to let you know that you are not alone on this. If you find something that helps, let us know. I recommend reading the forums and also meditation.


----------



## Enviuos (Nov 2, 2015)

I completely understand how you feel, I haven't been diagnosed with ibs. But have had severe watery diarrhoea for just over 2 weeks now. I also have variuos pains and grumbles. like you I suffer with depression and anxiety and this is making it terrible. I'm really afraid of what could be wronge. Iv found lately ive made every thing worse mentally by constantly thinking the worst. 
Then litterly just now within the last few hours I realised everything could be just as good as it can be bad. The future could bring anything my diarrhea could be anything I could wake up tomorrow fine. This hasn't cured the anxiety or depression but has gone a long way in making the days manageable.


----------

